# Heating system setup question (Boiler Demand on Tekmar 256)



## cievo (2 mo ago)

Hello, we just moved to a new place with the following setup: Buderus G115/5 boiler (with Tekmar 256 OTR and Honeywell Aquastat L8148A 1124). SuperStor 80G indirect water heater. 2 Air handlers. Grundfos circulator. There are three Taco valve zones (1 for the SuperStor, 1 for AH in attic and 1 for AH in Basement). 3 Nest thermostats. I am no expert by any means but I noticed a few things that don’t make sense to me:

1. Tekmar’s temperature sensor is connected to the RETURN line, not SUPPLY like I would expect. Is this normal?

2. Aquastat has only upper limit control and is set to 180. With this temperature on the Aquastat, the Tekmar and the circulator do not behave the way I would expect. Basically when there is a call for heat from the thermostats, the taco valves open sending a signal to the Tekmar, Tekmar then displays “Boiler Demand” BUT it does not trigger the circulator and/or boiler. I expected the boiler demand on the Tekmar to trigger the circulator and the boiler (if temperature is not hot enough). Only the "burner icon" on the Tekmar triggers the circulator and boiler to turn on simultaneously. When the Aquastat detects the upper limit temperature, it turns off the boiler and keeps the circulator running. Is this normal (the boiler demand not triggering anything)?

Any info on this set up would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

cievo said:


> Hello, we just moved to a new place with the following setup: Buderus G115/5 boiler (with Tekmar 256 OTR and Honeywell Aquastat L8148A 1124). SuperStor 80G indirect water heater. 2 Air handlers. Grundfos circulator. There are three Taco valve zones (1 for the SuperStor, 1 for AH in attic and 1 for AH in Basement). 3 Nest thermostats. I am no expert by any means but I noticed a few things that don’t make sense to me:
> 
> 1. Tekmar’s temperature sensor is connected to the RETURN line, not SUPPLY like I would expect. Is this normal?
> 
> ...











Introduce Yourself Before Posting In The Community!


Please take a moment to start a new post to introduce yourself here in our New Member Introductions forum section before posting in the community. :) Let us know your plumbing-related trade, any training you have had, and a little about yourself. - Community Management Team




www.plumbingzone.com













READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

You need to recalibrate your framastatic control module.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I use a 50 gal electric water heater and one of these.








This bad boy THROWS out the heat for Terry.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I use a 50 gal electric water heater and one of these.
> View attachment 136117
> 
> This bad boy THROWS out the heat for Terry.


About all you need down around here.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Let's close this thread also.

It's like amateur hour around here lately.


----------

